# Board up those windows!



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

On this one, I only tore it about half way through and then pulled it apart before I attached it. Whatever ends up looking good to you is what you should do. Attach them right next to each other, gap them a little… whatever you want. Have fun with it and let your creativity flow!
View attachment 5431


Finished product…
View attachment 5432


To attach these to your house, I use these hooks…
View attachment 5433


Screw it into the wood about 2” above and 2” in from the corner of your window. I use 1 on each top corner (total of 2) and only use 1 in the middle if the window is over 4’ wide. You can leave these in year round if you want and they really aren’t noticeable. If you do leave them up, you can also hang Christmas lights on these. (I don’t know what this “Christmas” thing is but it is apparently quite popular… whatever!)
View attachment 5434


I use wire… you can use string or whatever else you find that works for you. If you do use string, make sure it’s pretty sturdy. I use the same loop on each end.
View attachment 5435


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I use inch and 5/8 screws for hanging.
View attachment 5436


Here is the window with the hooks attached (arrows) but as I said, they are not that noticeable. I suppose they would be even less noticeable if you painted them to match your house.
View attachment 5437


All Done!
View attachment 5438


You can see the hook in this picture.
View attachment 5439


Optional: 
Paint your boards! Here is one of the window sections I did last year. Just make sure you don’t have anything behind it when you are painting.
View attachment 5440


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Good step by step how to for those that don't have boarded windows - and I never thought of asking for the damaged pickets, what a DOH! moment! 

Thanks!


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

The damaged ones are EXCELLENT for toe pincher coffins as well.


----------



## voiceoverwizard (Aug 15, 2009)

If you work at or have access to a place that uses pallets the boards a very similar to this and are often weathered, and split naturally, and probably can be had for or nearly free.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

True, but I like these better as the boards are cedar so they are much lighter than pallet boards.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

I've found that if you can't or don't want to use hooks to hang the boards, you can use some woodgrain contact paper and cardboard. It's lightweight and you just need thumbtacks to hold them in place.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures, but you can get the same general look as the photos above.

Personally, I go for a more random look i.e. people boarded up the window in a hurry to keep zombies out, so the boards are hap hazardly thrown up, cris crossed, etc.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

that is great! Thanks for the tutorial. I have a very wide window that is not at tall and want to do the Hallowindow in it this year and was worried about it looking distorted or lose some of the pic. Now I will board up some of the window from each side and leave the middle blank so the Hallowindow will show in that area! Love it! Also, my hubby doesn't share my obsession for Halloween and this is something so easy, that even I can do it without him and he will be quite impressed!


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

DMINOR - Good idea on the hap-hazardness. I still have a few to do. I may give that a go. Thanks for the idea. As I said in my post, whatever you think looks best is really the right way to do it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Simple way for the authentic look. Thanks


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for that tutorial ,that is a great way to do that .looks great !!


----------



## Cannon Manor (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been using dirty old pallet wood myself, but I do agree that my pre-fab panels can get pretty heavy. That's a good idea with the cedar boards, I'd just have to bury them in the garden for a couple weeks to get that decrepid look I like. 
I think it just sets the mood if you can board up your house a week before the rest of your props go out. Just to get the neighbors talking. I've been able to board up my front door as well which is like icing on the cake for me. I'm wanting to get a couple notices stapled to the door as well, like an eviction notice and one saying it's condemned keep out. The best part is that it's still a functional door. I simply unscrewed the bars on my screen door, layed them on top of a prebuilt panel, mark out where the holes go on the bars, and drill my boarded panel into the same holes on the screen door. The door's still intact and usable. Although...the house I'm buying has a really nice glass storm door so I'm thinking of making another lightweight panel and atatching it with a heavy duty Christmas wreath hanger...what do you think.


----------



## spooky in CO (Aug 29, 2008)

I think your boards look better than mine... that's what I think!! lol. 

I was really trying to get away from being able to see a lot of glass behind them so that's why mine are closer together. If I can find a way to make the glass look broken, then I may end up doing it like you did... NIce Job!


----------



## Cannon Manor (Jul 31, 2009)

I've thought about taping some black cheese cloth or a screen or a black tarp to the other side of the door so people can't look in. I like the thought of being able to look out but them not be able to look in, even with all the lights on in the house. 
As far as a broken glass look I've thought of having bloody shards of plexy glass somehow stuck to porch to give the appearence of something trying to break out rather than in. Imagine if you could rig an arm to wiggle or shake one of the loose boards back and forth. And another arm or two reaching around trying to grab the kiddies feet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

''As far as a broken glass look I've thought of having bloody shards of plexy glass somehow stuck to porch to give the appearence of something trying to break out rather than in. Imagine if you could rig an arm to wiggle or shake one of the loose boards back and forth. And another arm or two reaching around trying to grab the kiddies feet.'''



Last year, Gardenridge sold fake shards of glass. Got some for 90% off. Here is a pic of it. The longest piece is about 3" and is flexible enough to bend with your fingers. Have a couple of extra packs. If you'd like a pack, p.m. me.


----------



## Cannon Manor (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, now I can't stop thinkin of how to get someone or something trying to break out of my boarded up windows.
Maybe you could use a wiper motor attatched to the arm. And attatch the desired board to a single bolt to pivot on. If it needs to be, make the motor detatchable so the window can be shut at the end of the night.
Here's just my idea if anyone wants to start a new thread and actually build it, 'cause I won't have time this year.


----------

